
Ask HN: Recent denial of H1-B visas for low paying IT positions systematic? - randomname2
After hearing several anecdotes of renewals and new H1-B visas for lower paying IT positions being either in bureaucratic limbo or automatically denied (for positions where renewals would previously be rubber stamped), I wonder if these are these just rumors, or if this is unofficial policy now?
======
abeTom
Didn't want to write all this but feel that people need to open their eyes and
see whats going on. I for one am glad that something is finally being done
after 35 to 45 years of bleeding our jobs to workers from other countries.
These people were taking away our jobs and transferring them to Indian
outsourcing firms. Essentially stealing jobs created here and moving them to
India and the Philippians. Once you include all the manufacturing plants and
know how that was transferred to China, Japan, South Korea etc.. ( rough
estimate of just the manufacturing plants that were sent to China alone is
45,000 to 60,000)

China required American companies to transfer technology in order to sell in
china. Once they got a hold of the transferred tech, they copied and built it
on their own and they no longer needed to buy from American companies. They
stole all our defense and engineering tech from our defense contractors as
well.

All current tech that are the prime generators of jobs and profit were created
or brought to commercial success here in the USA essentially for the defense
of the nation during and after its major wars. Along with a great deal of
standards in many disciplines (medicine, finance, Research and development ,
engineering, transportation, power generation and distribution, governmental
oversight and judicial transparency etc.. can go on and on and on.) These
standards were a huge give away since we had to spend enormous amounts of
money and resources and decades to create them. They were given freely to our
competing nations. They started with these standards that we had to spend a
hundred years time money and resources to build and codify. And, Oh by the
way, most of the engineering, computer science, math, physics, biology,
chemistry texts and curriculum was translated and copied from American and
European universities and taught in China, India, Korea, Japan etc.. all these
countries depended not only on America to take our technology but also the
training texts and know how to teach its workers and students. While we
trained and cultured our students towards entertainment oriented fields, they
recognized the value of physics, math, engineering, etc.. Subjects that
America essentially created or dominated are now the domain of competing
nations.

To top it all off, AI and bio/genetic engineering is now being co opted by
china. If I were to list all the tech that is now permanently gone to our
competing nations, its just too depressing.

The Indian tech companies are great at sending unqualified workers here with
doctored resumes and work/education histories. They train their h1b workers to
replace qualified American workers and pay them less. As an added bonus, they
were given all the most private databases of American households and
corporations without any regard to security, Hence, all the wonderful identity
theft and sales calls from India and the Philippians.

A good part of the blame goes to wall street for enabling all this in order to
maximize share holder value at the expense of the American middle class and,
just as importantly , the American higher educational system that ill trained
its students and workers for subjects that were needed in the new economies.
The horrible professors and schools that were relying on outdated
instructional methods to convey complex concepts in math and physics and
engineering to the average to below average students. rather than just
focusing on the few outstanding student, they should have focused most of the
resources and effort on the average to below average students and they needed
to be trained. These are the lost workers whose lives have been destroyed by
the opioid crisis. Their tragic state was avoidable.

Wall street initially financed these foreign countries by investing in these
corporations.

Japan, Korea, China, India, SE Asia etc.. all these nations have as their
primary industries things that were developed and transferred in one form
another from the USA.

Its nothing but tragic and sad and the future of American children i really
feel sad for. The urban poor who should have benefited from Americas
development lost it all to the countries mentioned above.

these industries and their know how will never come back to the USA, they are
gone gone gone. All the lifetime of R/D and knowledge built by the past
generations of Americans were summarily given handed over to these nations and
they will never ever give them back. Its lost. They would never be stupid
enough to do what we did and give away our jewels.

Meanwhile, bill gates and others like him are concerned about the worlds poor,
which is fine, but they needed to be concerned a little more about the poor
and middle class of America.

~~~
kevindqc
I mean... isn't all that knowledge in books, patents, papers, Internet, etc.
No need to 'steal away' anything?

~~~
abeTom
We need to be savvy enough or real world wise enough to understand that our
technical knowledge loss to these nations could and should have been kept from
happening made very difficult to transfer such knowledge to these nations. We
financed our own demise. More recently, Companies such as Global Crossing
enabled the deployment of otherwise unaffordable means of connecting these
nations to fast networks that allowed them to accelerate their taking away our
jobs and technical know how. Suffice it to say that our retirement funds
invested by wall street firms financed companies like "Global Crossing". By
the way, for all those people whose retirement funds were invested in Global
Crossing, they lost it. The Chinese army known as the PLA has a unit devoted
purely for hacking into American and European defense contractors in order to
steal and suck away every last bit of engineering data. Any way I will stop. I
should not have opened my mouth. sometimes its better to shut up.

